# دورة تصميم الطرق مهندس ايمن قنديل مشاهدة مباشرة



## mimo_rock_2006 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​ 



*دورة تصميم الطرق مهندس ايمن قنديل مشاهدة مباشرة*​ 
*ملخص دورة تصميم الطرق *​ 






 


*الدورة مشاهدة مباشرة ولاول مره وحتى لا تضيع الروابط ويضيع المجهود *​ 
*ونستطيع التواصل مع الدوره فى اى مكان عبر الانترنت *​ 

*الان مع الدورة *​ 

*الدرس الاول :- تخطيط الطريق والاعمال المساحية*​ 

*Road Engineering course kandeel part1*​ 




*الدرس الثاني :- التصميم الهندسي للطريق*​ 
*Road Engineering course kandeel part2*​ 



*الدرس الثالث :- stopping sight distance*​ 
*Road Engineering course kandeel part3*​ 





*الدرس الرابع : المنحنيات الافقية*​ 
*Road Engineering course kandeel part4*​ 




*الدرس الخامس : super elevation*​ 
*Road Engineering course kandeel part5*​ 






*الدرس السادس : المنحنيات الرأسية (1)*​ 
*Road Engineering course kandeel part6*​ 






*الدرس السابع :sight distance in vertical curves*​ 

*Road Engineering course kandeel part7*​ 



*Road Engineering course kandeel part8*​ 
للامانة منقول لانى وجدت اقبال شديد على هذه الدورة 
*ننتظر ردودكم فكلمة شكر لن تنقص منك شى *​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب والله شيء مشرف جدا


----------



## majdiotoom (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك م ايمن


----------



## عزت محروس (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
والشكر موصول لصاحب الشرح م ايمن قنديل


----------



## shrek (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## osama3anane (28 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وربنا يعطيك من العلم المزيد ان شاء الله ابو زومل المهندس اسامه عنانى ل 19 عارفنى


----------



## garary (29 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء*


----------



## حماده مصطفى احمد (1 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك وبارك عليك وثقل الله موزين حسنات وذادك علما على علمك والبسك الله ثواب العلم الوفير وتوجك بتاج اهل الحنة


----------



## صقر العايد (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا مهندس بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء*


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وزادك سدادا لفعل الخير


----------



## basil K.E (6 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بيتر جون (7 ديسمبر 2010)

بجد الله ينور عليك ويعوض تعبك بالخيرررررررررررررررررررررررررر
ويكتر من امثالك
اشكرك


----------



## مجدي1963 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب والله شيء مشرف جدا*​


----------



## ahmadj5 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سفيان خلف الله (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك وبارك عليك وثقل الله موزين حسنات وذادك علما على علمك والبسك الله ثواب العلم الوفير وتوجك بتاج اهل الحنة *​


----------



## حسن حسنى (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا


----------



## elfaki (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً ‘ و جزاك الله خيراً ‘ و أسأل الله أن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## احمد حورس (18 ديسمبر 2010)

أى كلمة ممكن تقال لا توفيك حقك ابدا --------------- جزاك الله كل خير .


----------



## molathm elqudah (19 ديسمبر 2010)

شــــــــكراً 
على مجهودك الرائع .... وجـزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (3 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## civil eng h (10 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (26 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووورين


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 يناير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء*​


----------



## molathm elqudah (24 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً & وجعل عملك خالصا لوجهه الكريم ....


----------



## اسا مة (25 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الموضوع اكثر من رائع 
موضوع متكامل جزاك اللة عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## سكاماكا (4 مارس 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## fageery (23 أبريل 2011)

يعطيك العافية، بارك الله فيك


----------



## بن أدم فارس (25 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (26 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر لك اخى الكريم


----------



## moh.qassem (7 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## fouadsoleman (8 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك والف شكر للمهندس ايمن قنديل


----------



## redaali2011 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مليون شكر ليك ياهندسه


----------



## محمد بن مجاهد (14 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## نجيب 8000 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله عن المسلمين كل خير


----------



## foda_435 (17 فبراير 2012)

شكرا ليك يابشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## احمد محمد الامين (18 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب والله شيء مشرف جدا*​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (10 مايو 2012)

*يارك الله فيك وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## الهادي دقاش (11 مايو 2012)

شكرا مهندس ايمن علي هذه المعلومات


----------



## mahmoud khalid (1 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (2 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك و الف شكر لله الذي جعلك من الذين يعلمون و يعلٍّمون الناس من علمهم 

و شكرا لك ايها العلم العالي و دمت في حفظ الله و رعايته 
تقبل تحياتي ​


----------



## moha gemy (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جميييييييييييييل


----------



## Eng GhosT (2 نوفمبر 2012)

تسلم جزاك الله خيرا


----------

